# Sensor para Revoluciones



## abelfp (Mar 10, 2008)

Que tal soy estudiante y quiero realizar un sensor de revoluciones. pero no necesito saber las revoluciones ni visualizarlas en un display. solo quiero que me de un pulso cada que el disco complete una revolucion.

El disco tiene una parte obscura la cual pudiera utilizar como referencia para cada revolucion,
pense en un sensor que me detectara cada vez que esa parte oscura completara la vuelta. pero no tengo idea que tipo de sensor utilizar o como diseñar un sensor.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 11, 2008)

hola
aqui te dejo esta pagina
http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#infrarrojos

en concreto este esquema te puede ir bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Pegas un pedasito de espejo o un pedasito de papel de aluminio
Lo iluminas con un led infrarrojo y lees el paso con un fototransistor

Cuando pase el espejo frente al conjunto emisor infrarrojo - receptor, este refleja la luz y el fototransistor la capta.

Otra
Con un pequeño iman pegado al disco, lees el paso de este con un efecto hall


----------



## abelfp (Mar 11, 2008)

El problema es que mi disco giratorio es color cromado, entonces kisa tenga pulsos en falso ya que creo que puede llegar a reflejar el infrarojo ... creo que necesariamente seria un sensor que mande un pulso cuando detecte la parte oscura del disco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nones
Eso te dara miles de falsas lecturas, olvida el infrarrojo

Plan "B" si el disco tiene espesor, puedes colocar tu detector infrarrojo en el borde del mismo (Si no esta cromado)
Plan "C" puedes analizar lo del iman
Plan "D" al disco lo mueve un eje, hacer un agujero en el eje y que el sensor infrarrojo pase la luz a travez de este, te dara 2 pulsos por vuelta completa
Plan "E" al eje le pegas una pequeña lengueta que pase a travez del detector de "pepechip"

Ayudaria conocer mas datos sobre "a que cosa" le queremos medir las RPM


----------



## abelfp (Mar 11, 2008)

Es un medidor de luz electromecanico, quiero convertirlo en digital y pense en contabilizar las revoluciones y con el factor vuelta/KW puedo saber cual es el consumo por el numero de pulsos o vueltas que da el medidor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2008)

Si es como estoy pensando, el disco es de aluminio de unos 2mm de espesor y unos 8Cm de diametro, podrias ver de hacer un agujero sobre el disco fuera de la zona donde actuan las bobinas y leer el paso de este agujero


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 18, 2008)

Puedes emplear este sensor. Los hay de diferentes anchos de ranura.


----------



## ricardo83 (Nov 7, 2008)

hola, tambien pudieras usar un optoacoplador de los que usan las impresoras de cinta para detectar el papel el cual tiene tres terminales de conexion, vcc, gnd y la salida que da un pulso cada vez que un objeto creuza entre el Tx y el Rx, pudiras agregarle una muesca al disco donde mismo esta la parte oscura en caso de que esta no te funcione.

salu2


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

que buena idea esta ..........donde lo vas a poner ?
te lo encargo un cliente ?

que e s?
para la casa rosada ? o el gobierno ?

saludos

PD: disculpen, me deje llevar por el titulo y no lei el tema  ops:


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2008)

Algo parecido: es el sensor de RPM de un banco de pruebas. El optoacoplador va dentro de un caño metálico y apenas dista unos 5 mm de la superficie pintada de blanco y negro. Si hay rayones no importa porque la señal se filtra con un pasabajos. Esos puntos blancos en la franja negra ni los ve. Igual la superficie se mantiene lo más limpia posible. 
La señal va a un pic que cuenta sólo una transición de color, la contraria la ignora. 
Son tres franjas por vuelta, lo que luego se tiene en cuenta al calcular las RPM.


----------



## FLYXJAPAN (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola Que tal, yo tengo un problema similar,en la flecha de un automovil quiero saber si esta girando o no, cuando gire (no importa las RPM) me prenda un led en el tablero y cuando no este girando se apague. Gracias Y SALUDOS


----------



## LORD KSPER (Abr 25, 2009)

Aqui hay algo:

http://heli.xbot.es/fd/motor.htm es algo asi como un medidor de rpm con un multimetro en modo de medicion de hertz (para los que tienen).

Por cierto en el priemer circuito, se puede reemplazar el lm358 por un 4558 y que se tendria que modificar?, tengo muchos de estos.

saludos, espero que sirva de algo


----------



## hectorickac (Dic 13, 2011)

hola a todos soy estudiante de electronica automotriz y me pidieros que haga un sensor inductivo de cualquier tipo pero de forma artesanal y  que ademas funcione cuando se le determine un trabajo como el sensor ckp de un vehiculo, el asunto es que no se como hacerlo y estoy contra el tiempo ya. cualquier ayuda es bienvenida


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2011)

hectorickac dijo:


> hola a todos soy estudiante de electronica automotriz y me pidieros que haga un sensor inductivo de cualquier tipo pero de forma artesanal y  que ademas funcione cuando se le determine un trabajo como el sensor ckp de un vehiculo, el asunto es que no se como hacerlo y estoy contra el tiempo ya. cualquier ayuda es bienvenida



Averigua como trabajan las bobinas captoras de las guitarras eléctricas.
Te armas algo como eso y lo enfrentas a un engranaje (Hierro o Acero), el captor dará un pulso ante el paso de cada diente del engranaje.


----------



## hectorickac (Dic 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias  me sirvio bastante el consejo


----------

